# Looking for Pilot Reference Material



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking to make a pilot for my 1-1/2" scale ride-on similar to the one used on Sonoma...










I have a couple of photos of Sonoma's pilot as well as drawings. However, Sonoma is a narrow gauge locomotive and her pilot is much smaller than I need for my standard gauge 4-4-0. I'm sure Baldwin built standard gauge locomotives using the same basic pilot design, and I'm looking for a reference on proportions. Does anyone know of a standard gauge 4-4-0 or Mogul which used such a pilot? Does anyone have any photos?

Thanks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Just a suggestion, but why don't you contact the Museum? I know they used to have erection drawings and other items on file for reference. Just a thought.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary - like I said, I do have drawings for Sonoma's pilot - both the original Baldwin drawing and the CSRM restoration construction drawing. But again, both are for a narrow gauge pilot. I can certainly use those as a basis and fudge things, and I will if I have to, but I'd like to see a photo of a standard gauge unit just to try and get a feel for possibly different proportions (relative angle size, spacing, etc.).


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 20 Oct 2011 11:06 AM 
Gary - like I said, I do have drawings for Sonoma's pilot - both the original Baldwin drawing and the CSRM restoration construction drawing. But again, both are for a narrow gauge pilot. I can certainly use those as a basis and fudge things, and I will if I have to, but I'd like to see a photo of a standard gauge unit just to try and get a feel for possibly different proportions (relative angle size, spacing, etc.). 

OK, another suggestion. Little Engines had a pilot similar to this one on their 1.5" mogul. It's been quite a few years ago that I saw one, but maybe if you HAD to fudge, you could use their old prints for proportions and angles and spacing. I believe that pilot was a casting, but maybe they have the print for it. At least it would be standard gauge.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight

I know this isn't exactly what you're looking for, because both pilots (i.e. one wood & one iron c. 1890's) are vertical stave but they are standard gauge and have measured drawings. Hope you find them of some help.

1892-Improved Wood Pilot - PDF (500KB)[/b]

1895-Iron Pilot Drawing - JPEG (1.3MB)[/b]


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

How about the B&O RR Museum's archives. Their early loco collection is all/primarily standard gauge. 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - thanks. Not exactly what I'm looking for, but helpful nonetheless. 
How about the B&O RR Museum's archives.How would I access these?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, from what I can determine, online access to photos, etc. isn't available, as I thought it might be. . Onsite access, or that done for you by a museum member, comes at a price. 
Unless you want to model a specific pilot, I would work from an available photograph, either narrow- or standard-gauge, and work up a design using available metal angles, etc. 

Larry


----------

